# I didn't make this but somebody did! Cool!



## rej19 (Nov 18, 2010)

Check this out! Nice little Saturday project for your childs room http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RTxmTTisThY


----------



## Probie (Nov 18, 2010)

Very cool!


----------



## Dalecamino (Nov 18, 2010)

Genious work. Thanks Ron !


----------



## alphageek (Nov 18, 2010)

Very cool!


----------



## LEAP (Nov 18, 2010)

Saturday project?  that would take me weeks!!

Immensly cool!


----------



## titan2 (Nov 19, 2010)

That's awsome!!!  Rube Goldberg in action!!!

Can you image the sound echoing thoughout the house with the kids playing on that all day.......shop time!!!


Barney


----------



## Lordnyax (Nov 19, 2010)

That is awesome! I have to do something like that for my son's room.


----------



## bking0217 (Nov 19, 2010)

Very cool.


----------



## Rob73 (Nov 19, 2010)

Next project: sound proofing the room


----------



## Jon-wx5nco (Nov 19, 2010)

that is just awesome!  what causes the ball to be ejected out of the "V" and get back on the rail?


----------



## alphageek (Nov 19, 2010)

Jon-wx5nco said:


> that is just awesome!  what causes the ball to be ejected out of the "V" and get back on the rail?



My guess would be a small channel and gravity.   All it takes is the ball to slow down enough to stop "skipping" right past the channel.

Lots of cool ideas in the video, but I think that was my favorite.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Nov 19, 2010)

Rob73 said:


> Next project: sound proofing the room


 
One noisy room is right.


----------



## Padre (Nov 19, 2010)

Lots of noise but lots of fun!  Thanks for posting that link.  It was fascinating to see.

The person who built that had a lot of patience and a lot of talent!!


----------



## Nikitas (Nov 19, 2010)

Very cool!!!!
Brian


----------

